# NIMs monitoring with thyroidectomy



## rgrimes (Nov 26, 2012)

My doctor is doing surface EMG on larynx for NIMs monitoring at the time of thyroidectomy.  CPT code 95920 would work but it needs to be billed with a study.  Is anyone billing this scenario?  which code(s) are you using for NIMs monitoring?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tianne (Nov 27, 2012)

If your physician is doing the surgery, he cannot bill for the monitoring.  The monitoring can only be bill if it is being done independently by another physician or PA.  The other physician or PA cannot bill the monitoring if they are assisting with the surgery either....  The code is intended to be used by someone who is constantly monitoring and not doing the surgery at the same time.


----------

